# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  rewrite season 2 thoughts

## sed-

Lets keep it spoiler free but i want to hear your guys's thoughts on it. imo 10/10 amazing. am super sad and happy that it has ended lol.

----------


## GalinaBlanca

If you lack the resources to carry out certain tasks, it is wise to hand over to a professional contractor.

----------

